# Long Distance casting Float



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys;

I ordered some long distance casting floats from Cabella's called a Launcher Casting Float. I ordered the biggest one and it is 5" long and weighs 2 1/2 ounces and come two to a pack for about $9.00.

Well they just came in and they look and feel awesome and I believe I can cast them 100+ yards or more.

They are shaped like a.50 Cal round with the sharp end made of all lead with a metal center to the other end where the the terminal swivel is.

Anyone ever use one of these.

Here is the Link to them on Cabella's web site.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...HER+CASTING+FLOAT+2+PK+5"-2+1/8+OZ+&noImage=0


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I been looking a long distance float, thank you.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for the link!! I should look into that when bottom fishing yields nothing but skates and doggies.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

I was winding in to check my minnow on a small version of that same float, a flounder came right up stole my minnow off my treble hook 6 foot away from me an swam off. I had some choice words for him!!!!!!


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info...I was thinking of some sort of disposable type of sinker that after I long distance cast, the water would eat away at what was holding the sinker on so the bait would float...I think the float is the way to go..thanks again..


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

they use them in the gulf. they come in a variety of colors. remember they float, and will go with the current.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am rigging them with about a 3 foot leader with the line running through the eye of the float with a swivel on one end and a coastlink snap swivel on the other Then I am using a red bead protecting the knots on each end. This way the float will slide up and down the line between the hook and the end swivel so when you cast it, the float will be down close to the hook and bait to eliminate the distance costing helicopter effect, much like a cannonball rig.

I figure I can use a baited hook or snap on a mirror lure for popping atop the waves.

I have also tied a short 1ft rig with a 1/4 ounce egg sinker. I tie a small knot in the line about 6 inches up from the hook and put a small bead between the sinker and the knot that will keep the sinker away from the hook but will help wait the bait down into the water if I don't want to "free line":fishing:


----------



## killerb68 (Feb 16, 2006)

I use them all the time at a dam near my house for some long distance fishing. I actually tape(white electricle tape)a 1oz egg sinker to the end of it to get a little more distance. I then tie a 2-3 ft leader from the float to a worm hook and put a fin-s shad or small sluggo on it for huge hybrid striped bass.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

nyone have experience with this one?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_320487&id=0043674319972a


----------

